# What your atv set up this winter 2014-15?



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

2005 Polaris Sportsman 800
60'' Glacier Plow with Rubber Cal 725psi Rubber Plow-Edge.


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

*The Beast*

Honda Recon 250. Only 2x4
48'' cycle country plow. V-bar tire chains.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice quads guys. Kawasaki Bayou 220 2x4. cycle country plow with hard to find factory bumper with winch mount. I also have chains. Home made snorkel. Super grip super light tires. Works good enough for my small subdivision drive. I did not use my chains last winter. They f up my drive the winter before.


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is that 2x4? Also, I've found it near impossible to plow at an angle on the smaller quads (probably a weight issue) because it makes the quad want to slide/twist.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Ya its 2x4. I almost always leave plow straight. I do have screw in font tires. Beats shoving. I also picked up a mint 1986 Lt 80 for my son. Guy i bought it from used it to pull his race car. He must have barely raced


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

This will be my line up again.

02 Honda Rancher with 50" Moose County Plow as the backup unit.

03 Honda Foreman with 60" Cycle country rear blade and with Ice Ripper's
for trying to keep packed snow off of the drive way.
also has a 44" snowblower that goes on the front if I have deep snow to deal with

02 Honda Foreman with 60" Moose plow and full chains
heated grips and thumb warmer and Moose Handle bar Mits


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

sublime68charge;1835789 said:


> This will be my line up again.
> 
> 02 Honda Rancher with 50" Moose County Plow as the backup unit.
> 
> ...


I seen that Honda is not a real 4x4. As in, there isn't a differential lock so only 3 wheels spin. Is there any truth to this?

Check out this video. It compares major brands 4 wheel drive. 
Start at 4:50


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mikeyd915;1835794 said:


> I seen that Honda is not a real 4x4. As in, there isn't a differential lock so only 3 wheels spin. Is there any truth to this?
> 
> Check out this video. It compares major brands 4 wheel drive.
> Start at 4:50


yea the Honda's have are a open Diff in the front so you end up with only 1 tire spinning up front. In a pinch if you pump your front brakes you can get your non spinning tire to try and pull some though to help get you going again.

OR you can get a Locker for the front end and solve the problem which is a $200-500 dollar fix depends on what you get.

the 2014 Honda Foreman has a front diff lock option on it now from the factory. only ten years behind from when they should have done it.

that's Honda for you I guess.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

ATV with a cab and heat


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

And this is something they would never advertise. It is why I went with Polaris. Only true 4 wheel drive with simple click of a button.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

How does the rubber cutting edge work on snow that has been driven on and compacted?


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

This will be my first year. 

However, I would expect that is should do fine. It is very thick (1") and pretty stiff. It should do a good job and protect the driveway. The main reason for it was to protect driveway. 

If not, I will try the polyurethane plow edge. It is suppose to protect as well but it be a harder material compared to rubber.

I went with the rubber because it was cheaper . I paid $35 for 1''x4''x60'' and $10 shipping.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I have a couple of stamped concrete driveways that will require a rubber cutting edge.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mikeyd915;1835813 said:


> And this is something they would never advertise. It is why I went with Polaris. Only true 4 wheel drive with simple click of a button.


Polaris/Honda whatever both have good and bad points.

as long as it does what you want to due it's all good.


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

http://www.rubbercal.com/specialty-products/snowplow-blades/

http://www.universalurethane.com/Ur...ane_Snow_Plow_Blade_Specifications.html#specs


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

86 Honda 350 4wd.

Just built this snow blower for it a few weeks ago.







I've also got an end loader bucket and a plow. Probably build a rear plow too so I can get down to the cement on the neighbors drive without adjusting the shoes on the blower.


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

How much did it cost? How much snow does it leave on ground?

By the way, what is the advantage of a snow blower when a plow can handle everything and is faster?


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

The blower was a tractor blower. I mounted a 13hp honda motor on it and made it work with the quad. I'm not sure how slow I'll have to go with it, but I plan to use the plow for the most part and the blower to get through the really drifted stuff. Probably won't have to use it much, but it's another tool to have around in case I need it. It's all flat farm land around me, and the snow was pretty insane last year.

I've only got $100 into building the blower, so I won't be super upset if it doesn't get used much. I can always pull the motor and use it on something else in the summer months.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Still using my 2007 Arctic Cat Prowler 650 with a 72" blade, this year I'm trying a poly edge.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

We have been running rubber edges on our Gator Boss V plows for the last few years. They work fine on non-hardpack and is very forgiving. If it has been driven over it won't touch it though. We had the poly edges, and they work great, but our sidewalks are too uneven and they would catch like crazy and jolt the whole unit. Not as bad as the steel edge though.

This year we are getting rid of the Gators and we bought 4 Bobcat 3600 units. We have one 3650 downtown with a broom and they love it. The 3600s are getting custom made Boss brackets so we can continue to use the V-plows. Boss does not offer an undercarriage for the 3600.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

hghgrad;1836617 said:


> 86 Honda 350 4wd.
> 
> Just built this snow blower for it a few weeks ago.
> 
> I've also got an end loader bucket and a plow. Probably build a rear plow too so I can get down to the cement on the neighbors drive without adjusting the shoes on the blower.


Looking Goog HGH,

I would add some weight to the rear rack of your ATV to help counter balance the blower out front.

I have a 03 Foreman with 450 with a Kimpex 44" blower and the blower is a lot to maneuver around. also if driving down the road with the blower up "riding all that weight on the dolly wheels" slow down for making any turns if your at speed and want to turn all you due is go straight.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mikeyd915;1836729 said:


> How much did it cost? How much snow does it leave on ground?
> 
> By the way, what is the advantage of a snow blower when a plow can handle everything and is faster?


in big snow falls the blower's are faster than the plows. you only have to make 1 pass and the area is clear where the plows will have a lot of spilage and there may be more snow than you can move with a ATV.
or if you have limited stacking area you run out of room to pile the snow.

there is a lot more to go wrong on a snowblower vs a Plow though.

there are a few threads on here about ATV snowblowers.

with lots of good info.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm using the same HONDA I've used since 03, and will for the rest of my life, why because it will last that long lets see some vintage Polaris!!! Hahaha vintage get it !!


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

sublime68charge;1839002 said:


> Looking Goog HGH,
> 
> I would add some weight to the rear rack of your ATV to help counter balance the blower out front.
> 
> I have a 03 Foreman with 450 with a Kimpex 44" blower and the blower is a lot to maneuver around. also if driving down the road with the blower up "riding all that weight on the dolly wheels" slow down for making any turns if your at speed and want to turn all you due is go straight.


I'll keep that in mind. There isn't much weight at all on the quad itself, it mostly rides on the casters. The drive is about 400' horseshoe shaped, and there's another 200' from the front of the house back to the shop if I need to get my car back there. The back yard is really what I built it for. Won't be doing that path unless needed, since all of my tools are back there. Probably just keep a path wide enough to walk.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

hgh,
is your area pretty flat?

also how wide is your blower? and how wide it the atv?

I know for my setup with my mud tires I'm 2" wider than the blower path.
stock tires and chains I fit just fine.
also for my area when I have used my blower I go in 50' sections that way if I kill the blower and need to restart it I can back up into a cleared area to get off and pull start the snow blower again doing that in knee deep snow is not fun and if your way way down a single lane path and have to back up a long ways and get off track your stuck.

for your track to the back shed I'd go 2 widths wide in 50' sections that way you have room to wiggle back out if/when you get in trouble.

just my thoughts and what I have learned. 

also Grass or Gravel to back shed?

good luck.

sublime out.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Dead flat around here. No hills or any slight inclines if any sorts 

The path back to the barns is all grass, and the driveway is gravel.


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

IPLOWSNO;1839033 said:


> I'm using the same HONDA I've used since 03, and will for the rest of my life, why because it will last that long lets see some vintage Polaris!!! Hahaha vintage get it !!


The only reason you see old Honda's still is that nobody is buying the new ones. They can't compare to the new Polaris, Can Am and Yamaha models, which EVERYONE is upgrading to now.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mikeyd915;1843227 said:


> The only reason you see old Honda's still is that nobody is buying the new ones. They can't compare to the new Polaris, Can Am and Yamaha models, which EVERYONE is upgrading to now.


I'll stick with cast aluminum a arms over stamped steel/ tube pos Polaris sells you lmao your clueless too what a good quad is


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

you Honda guys are funny, is the cool aid free when you buy an old out of date atv?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

You don't understand Honda they built the best sport quad ever, got sick of retards riding them and suing so they said screw it.
Why don't they feel the need too keep up with the joneses because they build quality, my quad runs like the day I bought it, sure power would be nice but it's not needed my quad has raced in terrain races against can am 800 and I still one sure I'm a better rider but if you can't use the horsepower what good does it do!
My Honda will be around long after your pos Polaris and can ams have been scrapped guaranteed.
Honda 250rs still sell for what I paid brand spanking new you will never sell a Polaris or can am for even half what you paid in the same amount of years!!


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Keep drinking the cool aid, I guess it's free 
I like Honda ATV's, the smaller they are the less the issues, above 500 and they're having issues too, the reason they stay together is because there is not enough power to break stuff the same as with the larger displacement machines, that and the lack of suspension travel and creature comforts.
ATV's all across the board (snowmobiles too) depreciate like crazy for about 5 years then flat line.
My folks have a 2000 Magnum 325 4x4, bought new, used to haul fire wood, sea-doo and boat launching, and recreational riding, used all year round, on it's 3rd set of tires, the stock ones and a set of Kenda bear claws have been worn smooth, the motor has never been open, the original belt is still in the shed as a spare, and other than fluid changes and bushings it's been flawless, finally had to put a new ignition in it this past summer because it would run without the key but then there was no lights or AWD. That machine has unknown km's but it's a lot to wear out tires on gravel and trails.
I have an 09 Sportsman 800X2 with plow and Prospector2 tracks. It has 2300km's fluid changes and bushings (originals are sloppy in the front) knock on wood it hasn't need anything and I don't anticipate needing anything besides maybe axles (like I said earlier the bigger the cc's the more driveline issues there will be, check out the Rincon, it breaks **** too).
Ride your Honda and love your Honda, but don't kid yourself that the others aren't on par with Hondas quality


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

My rincon hasn't cost me more than a battery an cv shafts because I run 26" tires. It's got 3600 miles hard ridden like its stolen miles.

It has an actual tranny belts are for holding up your pants lol it's been in water deeper than it should and came out unscathed like I said you can only use so much power anyway on the trails I ride sure more would be cool but if you can't use it ! It's just wasted gas!


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess we can agree to disagree then lol
I have also have 26" tires, it's only ever turned the 26" ITP MudLite XTR's and the Tracks
So far (knock on wood ) fluids only with bushings due to be done before winter tracks and plowing duty. Not to mention that it's either being driven hard by one, or moderately with a passenger, or launching boats or hauling wood.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

But you got stock rims lol mine are off set so they are harder on components lol

It's all good bro I'd still let you ride with me and even pull your ass home if need be -


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm cheap what can I say haha
plus you can't hammer an aluminum rim straight as easy after hammering a rock lol

Likewise


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1839033 said:


> I'm using the same HONDA I've used since 03, and will for the rest of my life, why because it will last that long lets see some vintage Polaris!!! Hahaha vintage get it !!


IPLOWSNO,

how you doing have a Nice summer and all?

didn't take you long to get into a mild argument again this year LOL

My Honda's all doing fine as well

sublime out.


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

I am looking into putting a Boss Plow on my 2004 Polaris 700 Sportsman EFI. Have to modify the mount. I do not want a winch plow because I want to be able to control everything from the seat for efficiency.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Haha you know me sublime!!

I knew I didn't have too ask about your Hondas !!

I've been out on my bike as much as possible but work keeps getting in the way!!

Got my grand kids some quads a Honda 90 lmao an eton 50 and a poolaris50 and I got them a Polaris 120 sled sleds aren't quads *****es I've owned quite a few of them lol
Ride red *****es!!!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

iplowsno

sounds like you had a great summer.

sublime out.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Cant wait to get some more snow

Here is my 2013 can am outlander 1000 with a 60in moose blade on it!


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

14 Polaris 550 xp
60" Warn provantage front mount plow and some wings I made for it
50" Rear pull plow I built with down pressure and free float for getting up close and personal to garages and such
soft cab will suffice for now but next week I;'m cutting out front clear vinyl and replacing with lexan for undistorted viewing. Then next spring when it warms up going to buy some 1/2" EMT conduit and add onto the frame work that is there making some full length doors and making all side plexiglass for better visability
minimal snow so no chance to see if everything I've done is even worth a crap yet ...but at the same time


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

IHI;1902223 said:


> 14 Polaris 550 xp
> 60" Warn provantage front mount plow and some wings I made for it
> 50" Rear pull plow I built with down pressure and free float for getting up close and personal to garages and such
> soft cab will suffice for now but next week I;'m cutting out front clear vinyl and replacing with lexan for undistorted viewing. Then next spring when it warms up going to buy some 1/2" EMT conduit and add onto the frame work that is there making some full length doors and making all side plexiglass for better visability
> minimal snow so no chance to see if everything I've done is even worth a crap yet ...but at the same time


I'd bust those wings ringgit off in the lake effect I plow, think about a bar going back too the plow!

It will help even if you don't have deep snow just on case you hit a bank with it.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;1902358 said:


> I'd bust those wings ringgit off in the lake effect I plow, think about a bar going back too the plow!
> 
> It will help even if you don't have deep snow just on case you hit a bank with it.


They're "strong" but not 6' worth of blade grabbing snow strong, but I want to bend them first to see what to mod. I already know putting a rib on the backside of the wings will help stiffen it up big time, and I may do that next week when we start Christmas shut down.

I know when I bought turkey wings for my truck plow they had chains that went from top edge of wing back to top of mold board, and I'm contemplating doing that...but like I said, I really wanna bend/break something first to see the give point and then fix it from there. Think I may end up cutting wings down a touch too, but need some freakin snow to find out how this all will work dang it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

IHI;1902454 said:


> They're "strong" but not 6' worth of blade grabbing snow strong, but I want to bend them first to see what to mod. I already know putting a rib on the backside of the wings will help stiffen it up big time, and I may do that next week when we start Christmas shut down.
> 
> I know when I bought turkey wings for my truck plow they had chains that went from top edge of wing back to top of mold board, and I'm contemplating doing that...but like I said, I really wanna bend/break something first to see the give point and then fix it from there. Think I may end up cutting wings down a touch too, but need some freakin snow to find out how this all will work dang it.


Send it too me I'll send it back in pieces lol

When my vee is all done I want too build something along the lines you have!

Think of a blade that goes on a ski resort pistes bully with a screen on top to make it taller but still keep the weight down!

I push snow so deep it gies over my blade and packs into my grill guard and it's hard to clean out and freezes .


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;1902495 said:


> Send it too me I'll send it back in pieces lol
> 
> When my vee is all done I want too build something along the lines you have!
> 
> ...


Brother you fellas can keep that lake effect stuff...weve only gotten a few major events in the 20+yrs doing commercial work and thankfully i had just enough accounts so we could take 7months a yr off from construction which was the only way we couldve managed it...typically we in my area only get 1-4" at any given time 90% of the time...easy stuff to clear obviously. Old folks say its our geography since we can watch nasty storms roll towards our county and in most cases, we call it living in a bowl, the storm literally divides itself at the west county line...and comes back into itself just past the east county line. Used to have some radar screen shots saved of it.

Kinda makes ya mad cuz ya gear up, call the guys and theyre on stand by....then nothing to a trace comes down.....then next storm you say screw mother nature and go back to bed...then wake up with a bunch of snow lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

IHI;1902568 said:


> Brother you fellas can keep that lake effect stuff...weve only gotten a few major events in the 20+yrs doing commercial work and thankfully i had just enough accounts so we could take 7months a yr off from construction which was the only way we couldve managed it...typically we in my area only get 1-4" at any given time 90% of the time...easy stuff to clear obviously. Old folks say its our geography since we can watch nasty storms roll towards our county and in most cases, we call it living in a bowl, the storm literally divides itself at the west county line...and comes back into itself just past the east county line. Used to have some radar screen shots saved of it.
> 
> Kinda makes ya mad cuz ya gear up, call the guys and theyre on stand by....then nothing to a trace comes down.....then next storm you say screw mother nature and go back to bed...then wake up with a bunch of snow lol


Yea I see guys saying they plow multiple drives a day and I think how in the hell are they doing that?
I forget you city guys have like a place too park a car lol
My drives are big! I spend 2 hours on mine easily a lot longer if it's a foot and forever if it's deeper!
You know your screwed when you open the door and you see the imprint of the door in the snow lol

4"s I don't even plow anymore I let the cats pack it down and call it base


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;1902617 said:


> Yea I see guys saying they plow multiple drives a day and I think how in the hell are they doing that?
> I forget you city guys have like a place too park a car lol
> My drives are big! I spend 2 hours on mine easily a lot longer if it's a foot and forever if it's deeper!
> You know your screwed when you open the door and you see the imprint of the door in the snow lol
> ...


ouch LMFAO!!! Now that's funny and I don't care who you are.


----------

